# older 5/22 seized drive plate



## yak (Feb 4, 2018)

I had an older 5/22 craftsman, model #536.885400 (this comes up as a tracked unit but mine has wheels). Regardless, I was clearing a few inches of wet snow last week when it just bogged down and quit. I went to pull the cord and restart it and the cord wouldn't budge. 

I spent some time looking at it today and it seems the drive plate (the shiny piece) has seized to the frame (there's a permanently fixed ~3" tall x ~1/2" crossbrace that it mounts to). If I take the belt cover off and release the drive belt tensioner, I can pull the cord and the engine turns over. Every other machine I've seen engages the drive plate against the drive disk, this one is the opposite. Here's where i get confused; the plate rides on a spindle which doesn't seem to have a nut or snap ring holding it on (obviously this can't be the truth), I can't find any grease fittings either. This makes me wonder how would you ever maintain this part? From the way the halves come together, it also looks like splitting it apart is doing to be a PITA which i'm assuming i need to do to gain access to this anyway. 

Has anyone ever dealt with a unit set up like this? I couldn't find any manuals online diagramming the parts the way mine is set up so before I tear it apart I figured I'd ask if this a can of worms or easy fix? I bought it 2 years ago at a yard sale for $120 so i'm not really interested in dumping a ton of time/money into it. Although it did run like a top prior to this "incident" so if I can get some more use out of it for minimal effort I wouldn't mind. Any input on the situation would be appreciated.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

take some pics. it seems the bearing has seized, the one under the shiny disk, ur probably going to have to take it apart and the pics will help us steer u in the right direction , it shouldn't cost much in parts


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it is not uncommon to see a setup like that. i gave my buddy a husqvarna snowblower that was like that. have you checked to make sure the return spring is still there? i know i have seen it happen on quite a few snowblowers with the auger. the spring breaks and then the auger will sometimes keep running. you can try oiling the pivot point anyways with some wd40 or any spray can but if everything was working and still moves easily as it should and then it is likely as simple as a spring breaking.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I assume you have something like this one. If it is, loosen the belt that goes to the friction wheel pulley and see if the pulley will turn. See if the friction disc is pressed against the friction wheel. If it is not then the pulley should spin easily. If it doesn't, if it's like this one then there are 2 bushings on the shaft and if they are bad it can cause at a minimum cause the shaft to wobble and not turn easily.

Get some pictures of your unit, it will help.


----------



## yak (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok, made some progress. Pulled the belts, seperated the halves, took out the drive wheel/axle assembly. there was a retaining clip on the shaft of the drive plate so I pulled that. slowly coaxed the drive plate out, needle bearing had cannibalized itself. Looks like one one of the rollers broke and got mangled between the shaft and the bearing. Shaft should clean up but I need some help on where to find the bearing part number. pics attached showing the cross brace where the bearing sits.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Try here: https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...odelSearch&q=536.885400&searchTerm=536.885400

Can't tell enough from your picture as to which bearing is gone but hopefully you'll figure it out.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

yak said:


> Ok, made some progress. Pulled the belts, seperated the halves, took out the drive wheel/axle assembly. there was a retaining clip on the shaft of the drive plate so I pulled that. slowly coaxed the drive plate out, needle bearing had cannibalized itself. Looks like one one of the rollers broke and got mangled between the shaft and the bearing. Shaft should clean up but I need some help on where to find the bearing part number. pics attached showing the cross brace where the bearing sits.


I would press out the bearing and measure the Od and Id and length and google and ebay the measurements. I am sure you will find a replacement.

Something like this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TORRINGTON...305811&hash=item2380346c4d:g:md4AAOSw9N1VizKE


----------

